# "Active Members"



## Confusticated (Dec 20, 2009)

I've noticed a statistic on the lower part of the main page. What is the criteria for "active member"?


----------



## Turgon (Dec 20, 2009)

They have to walk three miles a day and take part in some gentle exercise?


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks as if it can be adjusted by the large as well as scary people in charge to show how many have shown up a certain amount of recently. I don't know how recently this one is set for. *hides*


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 20, 2009)

If a user has visited the boards in the past 90 days, they are considered active.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 22, 2009)

Turgon said:


> They have to walk three miles a day and take part in some gentle exercise?


Heh heh! I only log in if I have something to say, so it seems that "active" in my case is writing, but not reading.


----------



## Valandil (Dec 22, 2009)

The count is up sharply over the past several days. Like +15! Maybe folks come back around at Christmas.


----------



## childoferu (Dec 25, 2009)

I remember I was posting at least twice a day everyday during the summer, and then school had to come...


----------



## David Pence (Dec 25, 2009)

I think it's an average over time calculation. As with post counts, I personally don't pay much attention to it.

Large and scary indeed.


----------

